# Tingalpa creek - Shark Quest



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi folks - hit the water tonight at around 8:45 fishing the change of tide. Had the 10kg stick all rigged up with steel trace and live bait hooks to attempt a shot at a bull shark as I have been seeing a few up the creek of late. Took a spin stick and a bait caster along for the ride to fill in time while I waited for the big one to bite. 
3 casts with the cast net saw about 12 good size mullet and herring in the live bait bucket. Anchored up in the channel and sent a 6 inch herring out under a balloon. Flicked a live 3 inch version out on the baitcaster on the bottom and sent a similar size deadbait into a small feeder creek on the spin rod.
The baitcaster went of first - yep catfish. About 40cm long. Put on another 3 inch herring and sent it out.
15 minutes later the baitcaster went off again. Expecting another catfish I was surprised when the fish surfaced early about 15 meters out. It fought entirely on the surface and when I saw the first flash of silver I new it wasn't a catty. A small soapy jew. netted, measured (33cm)and a happy snap saw him back on his merry way again.
The spin rod was next with a small catty.
I rebaited with a 4 inch mullet and flicked it into some mangrove roots. It got nailed on touchdown and the 1st bream of the night came onboard. 25cm.
I noticed the balloon drifting into some snags and wound it in to reset it. The big herring was stone cold dead. Not a mark on it. switched to an 8 inch live mullet and moved to a rocky patch as the tide was about to turn. 30 minutes later - no touches on the big rod, 2 catfish on the spin stick and a bite off on the baitcaster I decided to move again. I left the big livebait out and trolled it about 400m to a rock wall. I got a short ratchet noise about half way there but it must have been weed as the I could feel the livie kicking strongly.
I put the last small live bait out at the rock wall and was bitten off without a run. Just pressure and gone! I think this was my shark for the night but 10lb mono doesn't stand up to teeth well. Put in a hour here for a couple of catfish around 35cm and some half hearted runs on dead herring baits. The tide was really rushing out now so up and moved to the rocks under the road bridge.
Scored on the 1st cast with a 4 inch mullet. A thumping hit and run but it rubbed me of on a pilon after a minute of so. Re rigged and send out an identical bait to teh 1st and got smashed again. Hooks missed this time. Last small mullet bait went in and this time connected but not to the quality fish of the 1st 2 casts. Boated another bream (26cm). Reeled in the big live bait and let him go. Chucked my last dead herring out on the baitcaster and finished the night off with a catfish.
Fresh bream for brekky tomorrow and a little jewey made for a good night.  I want a Bull Shark out of the yak though. Stay tuned


----------



## briand (Jan 20, 2008)

Mate sure had a go at a few things, cute little soapy as reward and some breaky for energy. I might just have to visit that spot.


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

Interesting variety, Al.
I went out off Wello this morning - glassy at 4.30am, and wind started picking up from about 5.30am. No fish boated after 2 hours - lost one snapper, and one suspected cod (heavy weight, little effort at swimming), eventually took home a just legal squire. dinner for one, at least.


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

well done , the jew is rare these days , used to get some snodgers years ago...game enough though , going for sharks in the dark !!!!
keen Adrian , wello was pretty choppy early , my bro took the tinny out about the same time , nice going out , crap once they anchored , then just got worse...


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Keep it up AJD sooner or later you'll get that big fish.

Why not try a thicker leader on your live baits? I've been using 30lb without a problem at the moment. Last winter I had to run a small steel trace to the tail hook to stop the bigger tailor bighting through the 50lb leader I was using. Try different stuff until you find something that works....then that only usually works for awhile and you ned to do something different again.


----------



## Hard Yakka (Aug 15, 2006)

Good Luck on the shark hunt...
These are some of the photo's that a mate emailed me.
Dunno who they are,or where abouts on the Brisbane River they were or what they did with it.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

You let go all the best shark baits that you caught for the night! Catfish are an exeptional bait for Bullies in the rivers and creeks. If you are worried about handling them with their spikes simply cut them off with a pair of sidecutters. Very little bycatch of other species also.

Kev


----------

